# To Glue or not to glue, Aristo #6 Frog inserts, that is the question



## noela (May 22, 2008)

A quick question. Is it recommended to glue the Aristo-Craft (part # frogext) #6 frog insert to the frog, or let it float? I know that there are different shoals of thought on this one, but I know that the information from this forum is very helpful, so, even if there are different outlooks, I will better understand the advantages and disadvantages.
TIA 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Do not glue unless you have electrically conductive glue... 

If the flanges on your loco are large enough, they will be lifted off the rail a bit (like on LGB switches) and then rely on the flange for power, if the insert is not making good connection, then you can have a problem. 

If you are not running track power, of course it does not matter. 

I clean the frog, put grease down, and then put in the insert. I'm familiar with the Train-Li ones, and they can be wedged in place. 

I also advise increasing the length of the "chamfer" on the ends. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Hi Greg,

Thank you.
I "doubled" the length of the chamfer, then put in the frog w/LGB grease. What a difference.
Have a Happy Thanksgiving. 

Regards,
Noel 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

